# What do they do?



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

With the main migration well into Canada and staggered flocks all over ND, what does this string of cold weather do to the birds? With below zero temps and temps in the teens for the next week, will birds pick up and head back south or try and stick it out for a week or so with little or no open water? Just wondering because I have never seen them get so far North and have a big cold snap like this. What do you all think they will do?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

They will stick it out where they are and sit on the ice, as long as they have access to food (grain). No sense in heading south it isn't any better for weather there than it is canada right now. With 9" of snow in parts of SD they have to go a long way south to find any decent weather. They will hold up they get this type of weather in June on the tundra also, at the start and middle of their nesting time...


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

how long is the cold weather supose to stay


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Monday or Tuesday of next week


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If everything freezes they will only sit on the ice a day or two before they go south for open water. My guess is the birds will go as far south as Aberdeen or Redfield, SD. Just my .02. 8)


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i talked to a very reliable source that saw clouds of snows moving over I-94 in nodak and they weren't headed north, west, or east, so that only leaves one more direction


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd agree - North winds and cold temps will push some out of Canada, and I mean some back into ND. It's our best scenario as we could be dealing with 50's and a south wind, and that will not bring birds back south obviously. They took two steps forward and one step back - we get a break for once!


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Enjoy the birds....

98% of snows took off in last 12 hours...only saw two flocks this am...and they were high tailing it South

Frozen solid....everything!!!


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> I'd agree - North winds and cold temps will push some out of Canada


Right, I saw a flock of about sixty lesser Canadas yesterday and they were flying high and fast on a good tail wind - DUE SOUTH.

The cold weather has frozen all of the standing water, only a few of the rivers are open here.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Is it worth it to try to set up dekes in this weather. I mean will they be flying around or will they be sitting tight, untill warmer weather then taking off again.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

The low for the next two nights here is supposed to be minus 18. Highs around minus 4. Supposed to finally warm up on Sunday.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

where is all the snow at did north dokota get all the snow or is in all the way to the middle of south dakota i am leaving in the moring and wondering in what state to go to the weather looks cold for nd till mon. cant image and open water


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.html

I've heard of good numbers of birds as far south as Cen. SD yesterday. This would be a great week for being on an open water hole!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Water holes? Yeah, like the Angry Beaver or Rudy's in Oakes! Havn't heard or seen many birds around here as far as a reverse migration.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

so u r telling me start in the norther part of sd and work down


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes that is what they are telling you. Head south!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> If everything freezes they will only sit on the ice a day or two before they go south for open water. My guess is the birds will go as far south as Aberdeen or Redfield, SD. Just my .02. 8)


I'm gonna have to say that I called it! Birds as far south as Louis & Clark!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

i was looking forward to juvies in nothern nd now it looks like adults in sd with clear skies all weekend it may be tough hunting


----------

